# Update Amberleah lou lou



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So update the vet Dr will be doing blood work on Amberleah on July 30th it will be sent to U of M will test her Functions and adrenals. Dr. wants to lightly sedate her for the blood work. Because she gets so upset when they work with her. Do you think this is OK? Plus will be getting help with her health with a Holistic center with good food and supplements. 
Here is couple pictures of her problems,











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Theresa, it breaks my heart to see her like that....keeping her in my prayers ....gentle hugs to her from Bella


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

nabi said:


> Oh Theresa, it breaks my heart to see her like that....keeping her in my prayers ....gentle hugs to her from Bella


Thank you it breaks my heart too , she is such a good girl and so young..


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I wish I had words of wisdom to give you. I am so sorry little Amberleah Lou Lou has to go through so much in her little life. Please keep us posted, and know we are praying for wisdom for the vets. Big (((hugs))) to both of you!!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww, poor Aberleah. You are such a sweet girl, you really don't deserve this. Your mummy will take good care of you though and we are all sending you our best wishes.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

{Hugs} to you and Amberleah Lou Lou.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Poor girl. I'm so glad that you're doing whatever you can for her. I think that if she really does get that stressed out, and the sedation isn't likely to have any ill effects, it might be best. Her little body is already so stressed out as it is.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with Krystal, light sedation should be fine.
I wish you all the best Theresa, hang in there my 
friend you are doing everything right for your girl. 
I'm sending lots of love and healing wishes her way. 
Hoping the Doctors will get to the bottom of her 
health problems. Hugs.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh the poor baby, Im thinking positive thoughts and prayers for little Amberleah.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hang in there! We are all pulling for Miss Amberleah Lou Lou. She is such a sweetie, I hope the treatments from the holistic vet and the vet school work together to make her well again.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you so much every one,Amberleah lou lou is a happy girl and none of her problems bother her. Love to play and play with her cat sisters.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I am so upset to see one of my favorite sweetie pies having so many problems. Amberleah Lou Lou is such a darling. I am glad she is getting so much love from you. Many hugs from my Chi pack.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Finn said:


> I am so upset to see one of my favorite sweetie pies having so many problems. Amberleah Lou Lou is such a darling. I am glad she is getting so much love from you. Many hugs from my Chi pack.


Thank you so much..


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hope they can get her feeling better soon!
The sedation should be fine. My Doberman donates blood and they mildly sedate her. No food before it could make her throw up, Ripley gets diarrhea too. She naps the whole rest of the day with Bassett Hound eyes and a drooling mouth. It's so pitiful. But that's just how it goes for us.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Bianca00 said:


> Hope they can get her feeling better soon!
> The sedation should be fine. My Doberman donates blood and they mildly sedate her. No food before it could make her throw up, Ripley gets diarrhea too. She naps the whole rest of the day with Bassett Hound eyes and a drooling mouth. It's so pitiful. But that's just how it goes for us.


I have never heard of dog or any animal that donate blood but makes since to me as they may need blood some time. That is great.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Kim is working on some stuff now!  I just had to go by there to get my kids stuff!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Huly said:


> Kim is working on some stuff now!  I just had to go by there to get my kids stuff!


Oh cool thank you. I sent her lots of pictures.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> Oh cool thank you. I sent her lots of pictures.


She was looking at them when I walked in. She said she could see a lot from the photos so that is a good thing. She is working up some stuff for you now. She was also telling me she had another dog (a large breed) that she helped treat with a similar female issue like Amberleah. Constant UTIs etc etc she switched food etc around and the dog never had another.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Huly said:


> She was looking at them when I walked in. She said she could see a lot from the photos so that is a good thing. She is working up some stuff for you now. She was also telling me she had another dog (a large breed) that she helped treat with a similar female issue like Amberleah. Constant UTIs etc etc she switched food etc around and the dog never had another.


That is awesome to hear that. 
I have faith in God that he brought us together to help me find Kim through you. Thank you so much, Christie.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> That is awesome to hear that.
> I have faith in God that he brought us together to help me find Kim through you. Thank you so much, Christie.


I understand as he did the same for me. He knew I would have more Huly health issues and used my dog walker to put me in touch with her.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi theresa my little favorite and yourself have had way more than anyone should have gone through but as we see your still on your path for your little sweethearts health my prayers are with yall and awaiting your information when you have time to write us good luck theresa


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I've got so much to catch up on; wanted to make sure to send some good vibes your way Theresa for Amberleah Lou Lou! I'll be keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou blood work will be drawn July 30th and sent to U of M and on weds they will do the test by Friday we should have results. Soon I will have the plan from Kim Christie Holistic friend and she will start on that. Please Pray for my little girl for God's will.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Just checking to see how Amberleah Lou Lou is doing. I know her blood work is not done yet...just wondered how she is feeling? Still sending lots of prayers!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Poor baby girl. I hope shes feeling better and you get some answers with the blood tests. Give the baby girl a huge hug.


----------

